
Free “Open Pass” Tix for DeveloperWeek in Bay Area Feb 6-7 - davidszabo26
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/developerweek-2018-tickets-36162005532?discount=virgilsecurity-open#tickets
======
DrScump
Conference site:

[http://www.developerweek.com/](http://www.developerweek.com/)

"Join 8,000 attendees at one of _San Francisco’s_ largest..."

No. Oakland is not San Francisco.

